
Hackpad is teaming up with Dropbox - coldtea
https://hackpad.com/Hackpad-is-teaming-up-with-Dropbox-m1Fne5A6Lzn
======
cocktailpeanuts
Dear op, you're seriously late to the game
[https://techcrunch.com/2014/04/17/dropbox-acquires-cloud-
pho...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/04/17/dropbox-acquires-cloud-photos-
startup-loom-service-to-be-shut-down-as-users-transferred-to-carousel/)

